
Blind speed dating over 3-minute blurred video calls - sachanasan
https://blindlee.com
======
dpau
Years back there was a trend of using blurred profile photos, which could be
"unblurred" if some criteria had been met. This is a logical extension of that
idea and I wish I'd thought of it back then.

However, I don't like the idea that "women control the blur". While I think I
understand the reasoning, I think it would be better to automate the process.
For instance, gradually decreasing the blur based on number of interactions,
with participants slowly "resolving" and becoming clearer to one another as
they get to know one another.

In this way, each person involved "controls the blur" by simply choosing
whether or not to interact with the other person again.

And btw what about same-sex interactions where there is no woman or two women?

------
Nextgrid
This will leak your information to Google, Yahoo, Mixpanel, Facebook and
Twitter with no opt-out possible (browser-based opt-out links don't opt you
out of SDKs embedded in apps, so the opt-out links in your privacy policy are
irrelevant). No thanks.

------
davidajackson
Congrats on the launch. I remember seeing a company working on this same
problem in Startup School and can't remember if that was you guys, but looks
like you did a great job.

I'm wondering why you need to launch in each city? Curious what is city-
specific about the software.

